# marplan



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

I was reading within another post and noticed some people mentioning Marplan and I wanted to make a topic about it. So...

Has anyone tried Marplan?

I have recently been in contact with the co-author of "Feeling Unreal" (Jeff Abdugel) and he said that Marplan was the drug of choice for the late Dr. Oscar Janiger, who also experienced DP. Oz, as he was called, experienced relief from DP after taking the Marplan and began to prescribe it to his DP patients as well. Jeff takes it and has for the last 20 years.

However, when I went to my psychiatrist and asked for it, I was told "No way until you try most every other medicine out there." By the way, I've been "trying every medicine out there" for the past 3 years. I've been suffering from DP for 10 years. But I'm a mother and don't want to take anything risky. But I'm a mother and would like to be "present" for my children without the effects of the DP.

Should I find someone else who will prescribe this to me?

Has anyone found this drug helpful?

Should I even consider taking it, safety-wise?


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi. I tried Marplan for a few months. It made me feel very "worthwhile" for a few weeks. Didn't really help the DP/DR, but made it easier to handle. I was at 40 mg. I was emailing with Jeff A. during this time. I'm glad he has worked for him, but it just stop working for me after a couple of weeks. I was very disappointed because I thought this might be "the drug" for me!


----------



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

is 40 mg a high dose for that drug? Did you stop because of side effects? Or was that the highest dose you could safely take and it wasn't working for you?


----------



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

hmmm, sounds interesting. I'd say go to another doctor so you can try it. Is it beacause its an older drug, it can be more harmful with a butt load of side affects?


----------

